# Create a user form to import worksheets from eCabinets excel cutlist into a master wo



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I will get started on making a user form in a master workbook that will allow you to select any or all of the worksheets from the eCabinets excel cut list. 

I will show you how to make the user form and add checkboxes as well as command buttons. 

I will also show you how you can program the form so that when it is activated it will automatically extract the worksheet names and put them into the check box captions.

Here is the link. Be sure to check it out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yI2xO2z_0o


----------

